# Taxation



## tiberius (Mar 6, 2009)

Approximately how much tax is paid as a percentage of a salary for a senior IT
position?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

tiberius, use the .za as a google term, the tax tables and all info is on the SA revenue services site, also if you do a search on this as well as other sites you will find lots of discussions on living in Durban.


----------

